# Samsung clx3185fw



## Tom Schneider (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there a reset procedure to clear the waste toner container error message for the Samsung CLX-3185FW?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Tom,

From what I can see this waste toner container is stuck together with the toners. Normally theres an optical sensor going through a part of the waste toner, recognizing if its full and then gives a warning message to change it. Normally though in all-in-one units usually the Toners goes before the actual waste toners. Are you sure the toner isn't soon out aswell? Then you might just want to change it.

Depending on the printer, it might also have a software lock, or a chip on the unit that will need to be resetted, if so you could try contacting Samsung support and see if they have any values for that.

Otherwise you could empty the waste toner bottle.
Try and find where the optical sensor is and make sure the part that it goes through is clear, so that the sensor can shine through the glass and thereby seeing that its not full anymore. (Note that is not the case on all printers, just want you to check).

Optical sensor >>> | Clear: Wast toner OK. Not clear: Change waste toner | <<< Optical Sensor


----------

